
Twitter brain interface - vorador
http://hackaday.com/2009/04/20/twitter-brain-interface/
======
pavel_lishin
Seems like it would be more efficient to use a binary search algorithm; first
flash the first half of the alphabet, then the second, using their method to
detect which half the user is focusing on.

In fact, I suppose you wouldn't even need to flash both halves; just flash the
first half and see if the user's brain "twitched".

Edit: bah, nevermind, I misunderstood how it worked. I guess I should watch
the demo videos before mouthing off from now on.

